# Coding assistant job



## twizzle (Feb 13, 2013)

Our office in Sarasota FL is looking for a coding assistant. Responsibilities include pulling documentation requested by your assigned coders, checking eligibility, creating new patient accounts, and possibly some data entry. The job comes with good benefits and is with an ambitious and expanding revenue cycle management/billing company. The position is strictly onsite.
You can send me a private message via this forum if you are interested and I will pass your details/resume to HR.


----------



## jamsAAPc (Feb 13, 2013)

*question*

Good evening. Can you clarify if this is a casual, part-time or FT position? 
Thank you. JSmith


----------



## twizzle (Feb 13, 2013)

This is a full-time only position with benefits. It requires dedication, flexibility and commitment. It is a drug-free and ethical workplace.


----------



## pribbing (Feb 14, 2013)

*Coding Assistant*

Dear Sir or Mam:

        I have attached my cover letter and resume' for the position of Coding Assistant. 


Yours truly,

Patricia K Ribbing


----------

